# Well I be gonna learn somebody...



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

wow.. I arsed my laugh off when I read that title.. hahaha

17 years old huh? you better shower twice a week now and use some of that smell good gel at least during one of those showers! :icon_1_lol:

15 pounds??? I thought girls down there were tough! or is little blakey goin for a yuppie? :wink:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> wow.. I arsed my laugh off when I read that title.. hahaha
> 
> 17 years old huh? you better shower twice a week now and use some of that smell good gel at least during one of those showers! :icon_1_lol:
> 
> 15 pounds??? I thought girls down there were tough! or is little blakey goin for a yuppie? :wink:


 Yea I like older women lol

I was actually hoping one shower and a good shave the night before would handle it!!!:icon_1_lol:

na na na no yuppie for me!!!!! Solid country girl!!!:woohoo: I just don't want her over do it......... This one is making me chase a lil so I'm trying to catch'er!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I also like older women!

you have fun with that, and dont forget you always have yourself if you get shot down.. LOL!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I also like older women!
> 
> you have fun with that, and dont forget you always have yourself if you get shot down.. LOL!


:wink: yea I kinda gotten use to myself LOL


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

just take it one step at a time, thats what I do when teaching people archery. get the fundamentals set in order first meaning shooting stance, arm position, anchor point, where the release needs to be adjusted length wise, get the draw length & poundage set correctly before anything, then once those main things are done, then start getting into, shot execution, follow through, grip placement, and so on.

I wish I could teach a 17yr old girl how to shoot, then afterwards I'd ask her out to dinner lol!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

so you go into retirement homes? 


outdoorsman3 said:


> I also like older women!
> 
> you have fun with that, and dont forget you always have yourself if you get shot down.. LOL!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ignition kid said:


> so you go into retirement homes?


Good one haha!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> just take it one step at a time, thats what I do when teaching people archery. get the fundamentals set in order first meaning shooting stance, arm position, anchor point, where the release needs to be adjusted length wise, get the draw length & poundage set correctly before anything, then once those main things are done, then start getting into, shot execution, follow through, grip placement, and so on.
> 
> I wish I could teach a 17yr old girl how to shoot, then afterwards I'd ask her out to dinner lol!


great advice for teaching wise! but I dont think blake REALLY wants to just "teach" think hes more into... "hunting" LOL!



Ignition kid said:


> so you go into retirement homes?


when I marry into a load of cash from a 90 year old woman whose gonna be laughing then?? muahahaha


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Blake who all did you tell about what ya'll did back in those trees, all alone, with no one watching?


----------



## SweetTalker (Nov 20, 2012)

Start out slow and make sure you dont force it on her. Sure is nice when you got one who will shoot with you


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

SweetTalker said:


> Start out slow and make sure you dont force it on her. Sure is nice when you got one who will shoot with you


are you talking about archery?? LOL!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> are you talking about archery?? LOL!


Wow Ben, really.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep, he went there......


TheHunter831 said:


> Wow Ben, really.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol I was just jokin around. im sure you will be a great professor Blake.. hahaha


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> just take it one step at a time, thats what I do when teaching people archery. get the fundamentals set in order first meaning shooting stance, arm position, anchor point, where the release needs to be adjusted length wise, get the draw length & poundage set correctly before anything, then once those main things are done, then start getting into, shot execution, follow through, grip placement, and so on.
> 
> I wish I could teach a 17yr old girl how to shoot, then afterwards I'd ask her out to dinner lol!


Thanks bud! I appreciate!!:thumbup:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> Blake who all did you tell about what ya'll did back in those trees, all alone, with no one watching?


Maybe 5 folks


But her daddy knows and he thinks I'm a pretty good guy! I see hope!!!!!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> great advice for teaching wise! but I dont think blake REALLY wants to just "teach" think hes more into... "hunting" LOL!


Hey I could care less about "hunting" if she's in the stand with me;-)


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

SweetTalker said:


> Start out slow and make sure you dont force it on her. Sure is nice when you got one who will shoot with you


Thanks


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

Can't believe no one mentioned testing spine stiffness. giggitty


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

pattersonj11 said:


> Can't believe no one mentioned testing spine stiffness. giggitty


Dongggggggg;-)


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Hey I could care less about "hunting" if she's in the stand with me;-)


I aint talking about that kind of hunting either.. lol

spine stiffness... that a good one!! kudos sir! hahahaha


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

arhoythunter said:


> Hey setchell how ya like my title?:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me, theres lots of things you shouldnt do with a 17 year old girl!!!!!
Speakin of which, ill be a 17 year old guy in 6 days.
Time for a set of matching nickel and ivory single action revolvers with a complementing snub nose revolver. 
I know i know, ive got "enuff" guns already. But one more is never enuff!!!!!
What did i post here for? Oh yeah!!! How much can she draw? Make sure you dont over bow her. Dont over shoot the beginner, take lots of breaks and develop excellent form from the start. Make sure aiming is precise and not just trying to get the shot off. 
And most importantly make sure she doesnt get mad at you and shoot you, and dont give her an opportunity too if she does get mad.


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

SweetTalker said:


> Start out slow and make sure you dont force it on her. Sure is nice when you got one who will shoot with you


I wish i had one that would shoot with me. Usually they are shooting at me.


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

I would hand her the bow and show her how to pull it back. Then just let her fling some arrows. No use in boring her on the first outing with a bunch of "proper" this and "form" that. Let her have some fun. If she likes it, then maybe there will be time later for worrying with the form part of shooting. Have some fun.


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

outdoorsman3 said:


> are you talking about archery?? LOL!


Hey dont get jealous, he never said she was attractive, or nice, or desirable, or not from the city. Usually when i dont know what im missin im not missin much.


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

pattersonj11 said:


> I would hand her the bow and show her how to pull it back. Then just let her fling some arrows. No use in boring her on the first outing with a bunch of "proper" this and "form" that. Let her have some fun. If she likes it, then maybe there will be time later for worrying with the form part of shooting. Have some fun.


How is the wearher in carolina? I had to walk 1/2 mile in knee deep snow just to go coyote hunting this afternoon.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Bee Man said:


> Hey dont get jealous, he never said she was attractive, or nice, or desirable, or not from the city. Usually when i dont know what im missin im not missin much.


Hold on ill post a picture.....


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

pattersonj11 said:


> I would hand her the bow and show her how to pull it back. Then just let her fling some arrows. No use in boring her on the first outing with a bunch of "proper" this and "form" that. Let her have some fun. If she likes it, then maybe there will be time later for worrying with the form part of shooting. Have some fun.


Yea know I think ill let her shoot several times then take a break then go over a few things/shoot some and then a break and repeat...... Does this sound decent?????


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

Bee Man said:


> How is the wearher in carolina? I had to walk 1/2 mile in knee deep snow just to go coyote hunting this afternoon.


It was rainy and cold today. With a high of 52, it was pretty much too cold to do anything outside. Can't wait for it to warm up a bit and be warm enough to get out of the house. ukey:


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

arhoythunter said:


> Yea know I think ill let her shoot several times then take a break then go over a few things/shoot some and then a break and repeat...... Does this sound decent?????


Let her ask the questions. You know as well as I, that not every person shooting a bow needs to know all about it. Some are perfectly satisfied with knowing very little. Let her make the pace and let her pick the break. Let her ask the questions. Make sure not to just ramble on about stuff that would seem pretty lame to someone that doesn't know anything about the bow. Make sure to take a set of allen wrenches in case you have to back the bow down more, or in case she says its too easy.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

pattersonj11 said:


> Let her ask the questions. You know as well as I, that not every person shooting a bow needs to know all about it. Some are perfectly satisfied with knowing very little. Let her make the pace and let her pick the break. Let her ask the questions. Make sure not to just ramble on about stuff that would seem pretty lame to someone that doesn't know anything about the bow. Make sure to take a set of allen wrenches in case you have to back the bow down more, or in case she says its too easy.


10-4!


Honestly this right here sounds best.... We've talking about it a few times and she seems to have quite a bit interest in it....


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Bee Man said:


> Hey dont get jealous, he never said she was attractive, or nice, or desirable, or not from the city. Usually when i dont know what im missin im not missin much.












Here ya go!

Bonafide country girl..... Just likes to dress up a lil......


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

My days gone by experience tells me that she can go from a honey bee to a hornet in about .73 seconds. lol. Gosh I'm getting old.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

pattersonj11 said:


> My days gone by experience tells me that she can go from a honey bee to a hornet in about .73 seconds. lol. Gosh I'm getting old.


Your dead on the money....... Lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Bee Man said:


> Hey dont get jealous, he never said she was attractive, or nice, or desirable, or not from the city. Usually when i dont know what im missin im not missin much.


lol me and blake give eachother some grief, he just texted me a picture of her from behind.... LOL!!!!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> lol me and blake give eachother some grief, he just texted me a picture of her from behind.... LOL!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1613578


Oh ah oh ah ohahohah ugghhhhhhhhhhhh



Whew I'm wore out!


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

Isn't tomorrow a school day? Should be bedtime by now.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

its 9 o clock? lol ever have some fun before?


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

Man I failed the recess class. I don't play or buy into this "fun" nonsense.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

just saw the actual picture of her blake, not bad man! haha hope you get the chance with her. remember, youve always got my number if she needs a new fella to talk to :wink: LOL!:jksign:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey I oughta whoop your arse for talking like that!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hahaha thats what the :jksign: was for :tongue:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

pattersonj11 said:


> Man I failed the recess class. I don't play or buy into this "fun" nonsense.


I barely passed..... We always wrestled.....


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> hahaha thats what the :jksign: was for :tongue:


And that's why I said oughta instead of gonna:tongue:


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

arhoythunter said:


> I barely passed..... We always wrestled.....


well, good to see you made the switch to females.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

:tongue:


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

arhoythunter said:


> I barely passed..... We always wrestled.....


I always beat everybody else up


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

pattersonj11 said:


> My days gone by experience tells me that she can go from a honey bee to a hornet in about .73 seconds. lol. Gosh I'm getting old.


.73859458437375948427384745858359384282842693 seconds to be exact. Gives u a bit longer to get the bow from her.


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

outdoorsman3 said:


> lol me and blake give eachother some grief, he just texted me a picture of her from behind.... LOL!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1613578


Howd u get those pictures of my ex girlfriend????????????

Oh well, u can have her. Theres plenty more just like her at my school. Matter of fact most all the girls at my school are exactly the same.


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

Have i shown yall the queen i have now?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I wouldn't be just telling everybody that:lol:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

sounds good to me, dont forget about dinner though lol 


arhoythunter said:


> Yea know I think ill let her shoot several times then take a break then go over a few things/shoot some and then a break and repeat...... Does this sound decent?????


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> sounds good to me, dont forget about dinner though lol


We be doing ribeyes, baked taters, grilled shrimp, deer rollups, and deep fried cheese stuffed japalenos there so that's covered


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> We be doing ribeyes, baked taters, grilled shrimp, deer rollups, and deep fried cheese stuffed japalenos there so that's covered


dude.. what about ****? thought that was rebel delicacy!! hahahaha


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> dude.. what about ****? thought that was rebel delicacy!! hahahaha


That's for special occasions


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I can make it to Arkansas in no time for that kind of a meal, I'll be third wheel lol!


arhoythunter said:


> We be doing ribeyes, baked taters, grilled shrimp, deer rollups, and deep fried cheese stuffed japalenos there so that's covered


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I can make it to Arkansas in no time for that kind of a meal, I'll be third wheel lol!


Oh I'm sure you could lol.... Not to mention the to eyes are grilled to perfection!!!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

*ribeyes lol some how miss spelled it and tired it to "to eyes"


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ill go down to AR for that meal, but Ill be damned if im gonna 3rd wheel. your lady friend has other hot country girl friends right? :wink:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Well ummmm what kinda wimen you like???? I Don't know there personnalitys:lol:


----------

